# The Winner of the June Photo Challenge - "Two"



## snowbear

Congratulations to @jcdeboever for _Two Spider Mums._


----------



## waday

Congrats @jcdeboever !


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Awesome pic! I voted for it even though I had entered one,because I had to vote for the best!


----------



## tirediron

Well done!


----------



## otherprof

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @jcdeboever for _Two Spider Mums._
> Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks @snowbear, @waday, @Dean_Gretsch, @tirediron, @otherprof . Very kind of y'all


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Congrats


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Congrats


Thanks.


----------



## sw_

Congrats man, lovely image.


----------



## jcdeboever

sw_ said:


> Congrats man, lovely image.


Thanks


----------



## goooner

Congrats JC, stunning image!


----------



## jcdeboever

goooner said:


> Congrats JC, stunning image!


Thanks


----------



## acparsons

Great Work!


----------



## jcdeboever

acparsons said:


> Great Work!


Thanks


----------

